# Expired Vetericyn



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

I've got a bottle of Vetericyn that expired in November 2011, it says it can loose effectiveness, anybody know if its still good or a waste of my hand muscles to spray it?


----------



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

Electrolyzed water (99.97%), sodium chloride (0.23%), sodium hypochlorite (0.004%), hypochlorous acid (0.003%) 

With these ingredients Vetericyn shouldn't have a expiration date. It does because animal care use (USDA inspected facilities) dictates that most sterilized solutions be given expiration dates. 

Hypertonic Saline with a tiny bit of bleach and acid won't expire or lose too much potency unless more then a decade has past or it has been exposed to the elements.

Background: I have a PhD in pharmacology


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks. Case closed.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

That was pretty cool. In less than 15 mins, you had an answer from a real expert.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

As long as it didn't freeze you should be OK 

we we use vestry in on livestock, and our barn heater wasn't turned on for the first cold snap.... It was an expensive night..... 3 BIG bottles of vestry in... They got cloudy after the freeze..... I don't even want to think about how much $ in injectables we threw away.... A big bottle of Baytril ain't cheap!


----------

